# RAM temperature?



## rottenotto

How are you measuring your RAM temps?


----------



## PenguinPIE

i just used a temperature gun on it


----------



## arekieh

ya lol,
ive been looking for that but i couldnt find it


----------



## gibsonnova74

thats pretty cool, most guys use the touch method.


----------



## theDarkDisciple

im using my Aerogate to check ram temps btw. goes up to 45-50 (stock @ 1.8v) and 55 (1.9v), so i guess 60's cool too.. btw, do you have a ram-sink on your module(s)?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
ya lol,
ive been looking for that but i couldnt find it

It's called an "Infrared Thermometer" and you can get a cheap one for $20-30.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PenguinPIE* 
I couldnt find any threads regarding safe RAM temperature...

I'm running my RAM at 2.05v right now and during stress it goes up as high as 60C? is it safe to run the ram that hot?

If memory serves me right I think the D9 micron has a thermal limit of around 80c or 90c. You would have to look at there site and pull up some of the specs for the ram chips.

Now that is the chips not sure if that concerns the entire ram stick or if thats a safe temp for the heatspreaders since the chips are probably hotter.

Get a fan on them, I have four sticks at 2.2v and they dont get above 42c full load but I have a 120mm fan on them and good heatspreaders.

here you go http://www.micron.com/products/modules/


----------



## theDarkDisciple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Get a fan on them, I have four sticks at 2.2v and they dont get above 42c full load but I have a 120mm fan on them and good heatspreaders.

a fan on the ram modules? can you post a pic or somethin..


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theDarkDisciple* 
a fan on the ram modules? can you post a pic or somethin..











OCZ, Corsair, and CoolIT all sell one. Just make sure it will fit on your motherboard. There are also ghetto methods involving rubber bands as well.


----------



## theDarkDisciple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 









OCZ, Corsair, and CoolIT all sell one. Just make sure it will fit on your motherboard. There are also ghetto methods involving rubber bands as well.

neat.

any newegg links to these? and i have a 650i btw..


----------



## PenguinPIE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theDarkDisciple* 
btw, do you have a ram-sink on your module(s)?

yea it comes stock with the OCZ ram


----------



## PenguinPIE

im just worried that when it get to a certain temperature the ram might fry.. have you guys heard of anything like that?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PenguinPIE*


im just worried that when it get to a certain temperature the ram might fry.. have you guys heard of anything like that?


PC components don't "fry" unless something really bad happens like a blow capacitor or PSU. They do wear out from electromigration which is increased by heat. However, your temps aren't extreme so I wouldn't worry too much.

As for the memory fans.... just check Corsair, CoolIt, and OCZ.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i have the cooler in my sig rig and it keeps my ram cool to the touch. but i also have great airflow and a good 250mm fan on the side pusing cold air into all my fans


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


There are also ghetto methods involving rubber bands as well.


hehe yup.
if you don't wanna buy, just set a fan up like this one


----------



## PenguinPIE

thanks for all the input guys, i think i'm gonna run without fan for now

btw my ram is rated v1.9-v2.1, does that mean it should run 2.1 without any issues?


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PenguinPIE* 
btw my ram is rated v1.9-v2.1, does that mean it should run 2.1 without any issues?

Yes, but more precisely it seems like they're listing the optimal voltage as a range rather than specific value. DDR2 spec's default a 1.8v voltage but many high end modules require voltage between 2.0 and 2.5v.

frx: the crucial.com ballistix memory I have use has a manufacturer specified voltage of 2.25v. Typically your BIOS is going to default to the DDR2 spec and only provide 1.8v which can cause system-instability by undervolting the memory. :shrug:


----------



## Ekemeister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Firestorm252*


hehe yup.
if you don't wanna buy, just set a fan up like this one


LMAO. That's pretty ghetto.


----------



## Spoiled Brat

Is there any software through which i can check my RAM's temperature?


----------



## Desertman123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spoiled Brat;13689707*
> Is there any software through which i can check my RAM's temperature?


Speedfan can if you have RAM that has thermometers (dunno the technical computer term). My friend's G.Skill RAM shows up in Speedfan.


----------



## Omnius

I know that this is an old thread, but since there aren't very many talking about memory temperature limits, I thought I would post the results of my research. I found very little that was concrete (which I assume means it's not really an issue, so memory fans are probably just unnecessary like northbridge water blocks), however this post in the G.Skill forums by a G.Skill support person says that memory temperatures should not be allowed to exceed 80-90°C (176-194°F).

http://www.gskill.us/forum/showpost.php?p=45028&postcount=5

Also, FWIW I pushed a Kaze Master Pro temperature probe into the heat sink of one of my memory sticks and I am getting within 1°F of my reading with an infrared thermometer gun. So far having it in there has not had any apparent negative effect on the temperature of that stick. In my system there is an 11°F difference between memory sticks in my system, even at idle, so which stick I monitor is very important (at least in my 32Gb system it is, I assume the less memory you have the less important it would be).

Omnius


----------



## mersipp

That's pretty cool, but 2.05 volt ??, I thought like over 1.8 - 1.9 could destroy or burn up the memory??
But 60 degrees must be safe though, but don't reach over 70 - 75 at max load. Mine's running at around 50 at max RAM stress.


----------



## markspend01

Hey Guys well i think that's most appreciating comments about Ram temps.Thanks!!

S-Type Load Cells


----------

